# Shoveler Needed: Strongsville, OH



## salsterboy (Dec 3, 2007)

We are looking for a reliable person to shovel walkways for a condo complex. Transportation is available if needed. Contact: Sal (216) 215-5643 E-MAIL: [email protected]


----------

